# Whatever happened to Eastsheen?



## Johnny (Jan 7, 2014)

I remember when I first tried to get into cubing 5 years ago, Eastsheen was so big. But after I returned to cubing 9 months ago, nobody ever talked about it. What happened?


----------



## tx789 (Jan 7, 2014)

Much much much better cubes were released. It also shengshou now for big cubes. There were also v cubes but the had 5-7 only until 3 threes ago were the released a 2x2 then the next year was a 3x3 then 4x4 at the beginning of last year.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 7, 2014)

When did they start to fall behind?


----------



## tx789 (Jan 7, 2014)

Johnny said:


> When did they start to fall behind?



Not sure before 2009 or around then. Other cubes had replaced then since they were better. It was before I started cubing I think. Diffidently by 2010 they were a cube that no many people used as their main by their 5x5x5 was still mentioned.


Also forgot to meantion the Moyu WeiSu may become the cube most people use for 4x4x4 instead of the shengshou 4x4 v3 v4 or v5.


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 7, 2014)

tx789 said:


> Also forgot to meantion the Moyu WeiSu may become the cube most people use for 4x4x4 instead of the shengshou 4x4 v3 v4 or v5.


Or the Moyu Aosu which is new.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 7, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Or the Moyu Aosu which is new.



It's not out yet.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 8, 2014)

Lanlan filled the gap of easheen to vcube (Ithink)


----------



## LNZ (Jan 8, 2014)

Depending on where you live, the Eastsheen patents may be expired or not.

They have not put out a new produce in ages, but as seen in Crazy Bad Cuber's "Cube Vs Cube" their ideas for the 2x2, 4x4 and 5x5
can be extended to 6x6 and higher cubes. The existance of the Eastsheen 4x4 proves the X-Cube 4 is not a KO product.

I own a black and white Eastsheen cubes in 2x2, 4x4 and 5x5 and I still have them all and on occasion I do use them.


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 8, 2014)

Tester selection is on and it will be available soon. I think people will like it


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 8, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Tester selection is on and it will be available soon. I think people will like it



Heh what?


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 8, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Heh what?


I didn't say heh


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 8, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Tester selection is on and it will be available soon. I think people will like it


What tester selection?


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 8, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> What tester selection?


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?45672-MoYu-AoSu-4x4x4-Speed-Cube-(10-Testers-Wanted!) This thread


----------



## TDM (Jan 8, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> What tester selection?


He was trying to reply to this post, but didn't use a quote.
Also the selection won't happen.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 8, 2014)

The Eastsheen cubes became obsolete when better cubes came out. Like I remember when the QJ, Meffert's, and Eastsheen where one of the better brands for 4x4 now it's Moyu and ShengShou that is dominating the 4x4 market.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 8, 2014)

eastsheencubes are now obsaleet because of newer brands that are out.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 8, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> eastsheencubes are now obsaleet because of newer brands that are out.



That's exactly what I said.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 8, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> That's exactly what I said.



for some reason we have the same thoughts.


----------



## Owen (Jan 8, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> for some reason we have the same thoughts.



Wow, twinz.


----------



## Dene (Jan 9, 2014)

Johnny said:


> When did they start to fall behind?



Viewpoint of someone that was actually around when ES was popular:

It all happened in 2009. When V-cubes came out the 5x5 died; 4x4 was killed by Meffert's (Rubik's imitation) and QJ; don't know about 2x2, but lot's of those stupid little things came out at around the same time.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 9, 2014)

Dene said:


> don't know about 2x2, but lot's of those stupid little things came out at around the same time.


The Eastsheen 2^3 was the one which lasted the longest. IIRC it has been widely used until 2010, when it got repaced by the Lanlan.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 9, 2014)

Dene said:


> Viewpoint of someone that was actually around when ES was popular:
> 
> It all happened in 2009. When V-cubes came out the 5x5 died; 4x4 was killed by Meffert's (Rubik's imitation) and QJ; don't know about 2x2, but lot's of those stupid little things came out at around the same time.



I can confirm this


----------



## TimMc (Jan 9, 2014)

Eastsheen are still active like Rubik's. They're probably both well known brands in the speedsolving world. But speedcubers have their own preferences for hundreds of various similar designs that have been released in the past decade.

ES might not be widely used by cubers here but it might be more accessible than some of our favourite cubes. Less than 30,000 people have competed in WCA competitions over the past decade when I checked a few months ago. And over 300 million Rubik's cubes have been sold.

It's not that easy for local retailers in the Western world to stock "popular" puzzles, from a speedsolving perspective, when they allegedly infringe upon patents. National distributors have a limited selection and are heavily influenced by some of their suppliers.

It'd be interesting to know how many puzzle are sold in Asia...

Tim.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 9, 2014)

I think the lanlan replaced the east sheen 2x2. I think it was the first (correct me if I'm wrong) screw spring 2x2 then the wittwo replaced that then the Dayan. And now 2x2's corner cut 45 degrees and reserve corner cut as well.


----------



## JackJ (Jan 9, 2014)

tx789 said:


> I think the lanlan replaced the east sheen 2x2. I think it was the first (correct me if I'm wrong) screw spring 2x2 then the wittwo replaced that then the Dayan. And now 2x2's corner cut 45 degrees and reserve corner cut as well.



I think Maru came out with a screw spring 2x2 in late 2009. They both came out around November 2009, if not a tad earlier iirc.


----------

